# Nissan Almera tailights



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i think i purchased tail lights for a nissan Almera from Europe???? Help!!!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

where did u purchase these? there are absolutely NO aftermarket tails for a b14 200sx.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What exactly do you want us to do? Return them...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

EBAY THEM!


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

cant return them and they only cost me $100 at a Dealership around my area.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Post what they look like.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Why would a US dealership have Almera taillights...  ... anyway... go ahead and post 'em - who knows, someone might want 'em.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

Is anyone out there?


----------

